# buying TV in Northern Ireland



## kellysayers (12 Jan 2007)

DOes anyone know if a TV purchased in the norht will work ok down here. I remember years ago they wouldn't. There seems to be a huge difference in price on the big plasma ones.


----------



## kellysayers (12 Jan 2007)

that should be north not norht


----------



## Glenbhoy (12 Jan 2007)

where do you see the savings?  I find electrical goods are normally cheaper in the south.


----------



## kellysayers (12 Jan 2007)

800 euro saving in sony shops between here and north


----------



## philboy (12 Jan 2007)

Have you tried looking at the price of this tv online:
[broken link removed]

Komplett is expensive to deliver, pixmania is much better for the cost of delivery.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jan 2007)

Living in donegal, not many buy electric goods across the border due to exchange rates....800 sounds a lot, but if it's true, go for it! There's no problem using TVs in republic...it's the 21st century!


----------



## shilling (12 Jan 2007)

I bought my LCD tv in the UK. It works fine over here.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Jan 2007)

I am looking for a 37 lcd either LG (preferred) or Samsung. on the pixmania ( ie)there is no 37 lcd of either brand but in the pixmania.co.uk site there are load of them. I find this odd as they are clearly shipping from abroad. tried phoning them but after half a hour on hold gave up. 
I would prefer the LG 37lc2db but the only 37 LG I can find in the 'south' - including Harvey Norman - is the 37lc3lr which has side speakers as against bottom speakers. also pixmania uk have a choice of 4 37 LG lcds including one that has its own hard drive. but their best price by a country mile is for the 37le2r. beautiful looking telly and under £700 sterling. I am getting to a beaten docket at this stage!


----------



## nutty nut (12 Jan 2007)

kellysayers said:


> that should be north not norht


If you were in the "six counties" that would be Norn Ireland 

All TV's from the north will work fine here. Not an awful lot of difference in the prices either but generally the TV's will be cheaper in the north. But it all depends what you buy and where


----------



## bstop (15 Jan 2007)

Some TVs sold in the north are uhf only. If you have cable TV you will need a uhf and vhf receiver.


----------



## nutty nut (15 Jan 2007)

bstop said:


> Some TVs sold in the north are uhf only. If you have cable TV you will need a uhf and vhf receiver.


I live near the border and have to say that every TV I have bought in the last 25 years was bought in the North but never seen a UHF only model in that time.

30 years ago or more you would have found that but not now.


----------



## Guest127 (15 Jan 2007)

oddly enough one of the staff in currys in newry warned me about some of the tellys not having a uhf band. when I said that I lived in Dundalk he said it should be ok then. bought a few tellys in the north( argos and watters in culloville spring to mind) and never had any problems. another thing I have discovered on the 37'' LG models. the one sold in the south lc3rl dosn't have a digital tuner whereas the lc2db sold in the north does. will this make any difference?. both have freeview. I dont currently have a satellite dish as I never needed one however my neighbour has now had to get one as his BBC disappeared and from reading reports this will accelerate as we go towards 2012 the 'switch' off date in norn iron. apparantly as they increase the 'digital' signal they reduce the analogue signal.so I will probably either sign up for the minimum package or just the installation one. either way I think the northern spec tv is probably the way to go. (digital tuner) cheers


----------

